# easiest way to T off a cat 5 receptacle.



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

I am bringing power, coaxial and Ethernet outlet from the lower wall to behind a flatscreen and am wondering what is the best way to do so. 

I ideally do not want to eliminate the existing Ethernet outlet but would like to T-off it if possible. The coaxial just needs a T in the existing box and the power will just tie into the existing.

thanks


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Ethernet needs a separate drop from the router/switch to each device.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Ethernet needs a separate drop from the router/switch to each device.


So every outlet in the house comes from a separate router switch?

I cannot have one source in 2 locations?
So then I would want to eliminate it from the existing source. 

or..
Would I just want to leave it where it is and if they need it at the TV then they can pull it through the smurf tube? 

thanks


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Its not really that difficult to accomplish. They sell y's for both cables. It does take some special tools to make it all come together. Probably not worth it to buy the tools for one install. Check with a tv guy or electritian might have the supplies.

You can probably get every thing you need at radio shack, but if you want it all behind the wall and cover plates like it should, your going to need a pro that does this. 

An ISP tech. would have the cat 5 supplies.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

A small hub is what you need, although a switch could be configured to work as well...


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

You cannot Y off ethernet cabling, period. A bridge, hub, switch or router must be in place for connectivity.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I can, not sure what you can do,:whistling


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Laketahoedan said:


> So every outlet in the house comes from a separate router switch?
> 
> I cannot have one source in 2 locations?
> So then I would want to eliminate it from the existing source.
> ...


Yes each Ethernet "outlet" has to come from a separate port on the switch. You can however daisy chain switches, so if you want to put a switch there and plug the current ethernet cable into one of the ports, another ethernet cable for whatever is currently plugged in into another port, and then one for the tv can go to another port. That would work fine.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> I can, not sure what you can do,:whistling


I would like to see this happen. :w00t:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

A 'y' might work, if the two devices are never on simultaneously..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> or..
> Would I just want to leave it where it is and if they need it at the TV then they can pull it through the smurf tube?


Excellent idea, I run ENT everywhere and a few years down the road it always gets used.:thumbsup:



> Its not really that difficult to accomplish. They sell y's for both cables. It does take some special tools to make it all come together. Probably not worth it to buy the tools for one install. Check with a tv guy or electritian might have the supplies.


:blink:...you don't setup alot of networks eh? :shutup:

Please allow me to set you straight.

Golden Rule of low voltage: Home run independent runs. Not T-offs, No daisy chains, no splices. Unless you absolutely have to.

Is this a rough in or a retro job?

Do not "t-off" an Ethernet jack. Either eliminate the original jack and use a male/female 8P8C to join them. If it is a retro situation and you need a data jack at both locations and only have one run of cat-5 you can pair-off the 4 spare conductors and extend them...just looks a little messy at both ends. 

Splitting cable at its location will work but you are not making life easy when the next guy has to determine why the signal is weak at that drop and finds a splitter buried inside a box.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> A small hub is what you need, although a switch could be configured to work as well...


You might have to go to a museum to find a hub :laughing: a little un-managed switch would work fine and requires no configuration...plug and play. Only problem is they won't fit inside an electrical box and require power.



> A 'y' might work, if the two devices are never on simultaneously..


True...but that's asking for future trouble...

When I mentioned using the 4 spare conductors you can buy cat-5 dividers but its easy enough to do it yourself here's a little tutorial:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-your-own-Ethernet-"splitter"/

Just keep in mind you still need an extra port on your switch at the head-end and if one device needs POE you are SOL.


----------



## dcapone (Aug 7, 2008)

I think what dakzaag was implying with his Y connection is that fast ethernet only requires 2 twisted pairs of cable and most cat5 cable includes 4 pairs for GigE support. You can technically split these but using 2 seperate "sets' of 2 pairs on each end of the run.

For example, the existing outlet can be wired:

Pin 1: W/G
Pin 2: G
Pin 3: W/Or
Pin 6: Or

The blue and brown pair can then tie into another 8P8C connector and wired:

Pin 1: W/Bl
Pin 2: Bl
Pin 3: W/Br
Pin 6: Br

This can then be coupled to the new jack.

The other end of the Cat5 cable that goes into your router/switch would then have to be reterminated using wiring that matched the "Y" end.

This would be a fairly reliable way to provide 2 FastE jacks over a single Cat5 cable.


----------



## mwhafner (Oct 19, 2008)

> I think what dakzaag was implying with his Y connection is that fast ethernet only requires 2 twisted pairs of cable and most cat5 cable includes 4 pairs for GigE support. You can technically split these but using 2 seperate "sets' of 2 pairs on each end of the run.
> 
> For example, the existing outlet can be wired:
> 
> ...


Will it work? yes
Will it work reliably? probably
Is it correct? no


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

You can split them if you are aiming for only 10/100 as you are only using 1-3,6 (two pairs) on a cat-5 cable which has 4 pair. 

1 -> TX+
2 -> TX-
3 <- RX+
6 <- RX-

So you could use 4-5,7-8 spliced out into another run. This however is *REALLY* not recommended. And you would need to split both ends of the cable and feed the head end (end that goes into the switch/hub) into another port. 

Frankly it would be easier to just take the existing cable, connect it into a cheap 4 port switch (they call it a switch but it really isn't in my opinion its just a smart hub) or dumb hub if you can find one, clip the head end RJ-45 and re-pin it into a crossover cable so that the hub/switches will pass traffic correctly, and extend your run from the remote hub(where you want to make the splice) to your end point. The pinout for a cross over is as follows:

1 --> 3
2 --> 6
3 --> 1
6 --> 2


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Weird. A triple post. Sorry folks!


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Weird. A triple post. Sorry folks!


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Had another thought... You could also setup two wireless bridges to bridge between the two drops or you could do Ethernet over power plug...


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

Chances are that the Ethernet cable comes down the wall from the attic. So pull it out of the lower box and run it to the new box but don't cut it. Put a blank plate on the unused lower box and if you ever decide to move your TV and want the Ethernet outlet back down there drop the cable back down. If you don't use it now chances are by the time you need it you'll probably have a wireless router and not need it after all!


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

I just ran a peice of cat6 from the existing box to the new. if they find they need it in the new location later then they can couple to it, but for now the old location is still live with the option to enable the new one later.

thanks for all the great info.


----------

